# clay



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I've been reading up on using clay and have seen many folks in this section mentioning it. Some liked it and some did not. What I did not see was a distinction between the kinds of clay. The sodium bentonite is for clean-out/detox and will move things along (the saline part draws in fluid). The calcium bentonite is more gentle. Supposedly it will coat the gut lining, protecting from irritants so it can heal. There are other variations of clay, like kaolin (in kaopectate). One reads that they can cause blockage--I think if you don't drink enough water or if you have a lot of stuff in there for the clay to absorb then you may get a drier bulkier stool, but blockage would mean a trip to the dr and no one has mentioned having to go that route. I did read one comment elsewhere that said the dr wanted to know what the patient had been ingesting because the bowel lining had a fine coating of something on it. When they said it was clay, the dr said to keep doing it as the inflammation was healing. Last thing, someone said that your stool may come out kind of rubbery (yippee!! anything but loose, watery and foul!) Oh, one more, they said it does not clog your drainage system.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The current version of Kaopectate in the USA does not have Kaolin in it (The Canadian version may still be the old forumla). The forumulation has been changed and how it has the same active ingredient as Pepto Bismol.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I've been experimenting with different types of clay. I have to use a lot more kaolin to have the same "holding" power as a smaller amount of bentonite (and I think it's calcium but I'll have to check). French green clay has more holding power than kaolin as well and seems to soothe the colon somewhat better. The bentonite that I use is a swelling type of clay and seems to soothe relatively less than French green or kaolin but hold more. The bentonite still does soothe a lot compared to not using it. I have to mix it with water and let it sit and swell for at least a couple of hours before I drink it, but I do that with all the clays just to be sure I'm not setting myself up for a blockage. I do drink lots of water with any clay I ingest.

And clay has made a huge difference in my ability to lead a normal life. I still have the IBS-D but colon traffic has slowed from NASCAR to rush hour. I no longer have low blood sugar generated "fire alarm" flares where all my used food wants to exit painfully at once. If I stop using clay daily as I did the Saturday before a Wednesday colonoscopy, the symptoms come right back.

But everyone is different. A young man on the board said clay did not help him. Clay could cause blockages if you have alternating C and D. I don't alternate - it's NASCAR all day, every day.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I've been taking 1/2 tsp calcium bentonite daily for 1 week now. (I put water in a cup, dump in the clay and let it sit till morning, then down the hatch). No change. I still feel the need for immodium on top of my 1 mg lotronex/day, but not 6 at a time anymore, more like 2 at bedtime. Will keep posting. I plan to increase to 1 tsp shortly (wait for weekend when I don't have to work to test it).


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm starting to lean toward kaolin now. It's more soothing. You have to use a lot more of it but it's relatively cheap compared to other things. I'm alternating between bentonite and kaolin daily. I hope it works for you, Trudyg.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Can you tell me where you get the kaolin or more detail so I can find it? My bentonite was expensive and I got 1 pound, so for next time I'd try something else. I've seen the kaolin/green clay at amazon but I'm not sure --one type said kaolin but the labe showed bentonite.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

Just wanted to update from a month ago. I've been taking 1 tsp bentonite clay daily (I mix it w/ water the night before, then down it quickly as it is sludgey). I don't take as much immodium now, so that's good. I have lost weight! about 10 pounds now, could only be the clay since I'm eating more if not the same amount. Not much else to report, it did not constipate at all.


----------



## Lorelei56 (Apr 7, 2014)

So glad to hear this! It's been a lifesaver for me. I get my kaolin on Amazon. I think I had to change brands because when I went back to order more, the vendor was no longer selling on Amazon. I'll have to check to see what brand I have now.


----------

